# Homemade Halloween Costumes ? (Contest)



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is an opportunity to make $250 for a picture; the contest is open to all residents of Canada and the USA

*Homemade Halloween Costumes* is a timely challenge designed to document the creativity of Lenzr members who make and wear their own disguises on Oct 31st 

The Prize is $250 cash (or candy?) that comes courtesy of Jib Strategic Social Media Contests. The winner will be announced Dec 1, 2011.
I love this shot


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This contest is only valid in Canada.



> The prize is $250 worth of cash or candy that comes courtesy of Jib Strategic Social Media Contests page where you can see how this boutique web marketing company is getting really creative with online sharing tools and contest media storytelling.
> 
> SPONSOR PICKS - The sponsor is making an eBook on the subject and will license pictures from throughout the gallery at a rate of $50 each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

*contest is valid anywhere in North America*

...The winner is announced Dec 1, 2011. Must be 13 yrs of age or older to enter. Contest is valid anywhere in North America, including Quebec.

It just got promoted to full continental status today.


----------

